# DF: Give Advice to Fighter



## Clark Kent (Mar 22, 2011)

*Give Advice to Fighter
By Scout200 - 03-22-2011 05:05 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

If you could give advice to a MMA fighter to improve how they fight, who would you give advice to and what would it be?


Read More...


----------



## SenseiMattKlein (Apr 23, 2011)

Saw this by Kenny Florian and man did it ring true. "MMA fighting takes a phenomenal amount of energy and strength. Suffer and cry in training so that you may laugh in the ring."


----------

